# Help- no symptoms



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I had my first ever BFP this week after FET and think I am now 4w6d.

I don't have sore boobs and feel 'normal'. I may be going to the toilet more often but that just be my imagination! so really have no symptoms. 

Is this normal? I'm scared it means there will be a problem when we go for our 6 week scan. Also do you get different symptoms with FET compared to IVF due to the tablets etc.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

some ladies don't even know they are pregnant at your stage, and also feel fine. Its perfectly normal to feel this way  

Take care x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply, just can't stop worrying


----------

